# seedboutique.com?



## Skribb (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.seedboutique.com/store/index.php?manufacturers_id=64

check out the link^^^
Anyone ever got seeds from there? Im poor so i cant aford fem seeds that cost $150 but they have female seeds for like 20 bucks! but i wont buy from them untill i get some feedback thanks


----------



## OhioDood (Jun 15, 2006)

I bought from there 3 weeks ago (TBG's reccommendation) and I got my seeds fine after 2 1/2 weeks. I have yet to plant them though, so I can't speculate as to how well the seeds work.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm running a 100% germ. rate on the Nirvana Line. but 0% on the freebies that came with it. but oh well they were free.
Took 3 1/2 wks for mine.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 15, 2006)

i just ordered the kc33xmasterkush from there , they shipped on the 12th havent recevied them yet but ill let you know how the grow gos


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2006)

Skribb said:
			
		

> http://www.seedboutique.com/store/index.php?manufacturers_id=64
> 
> check out the link^^^
> Anyone ever got seeds from there? Im poor so i cant aford fem seeds that cost $150 but they have female seeds for like 20 bucks! but i wont buy from them untill i get some feedback thanks


*It's a great site Skribb with prices we can all afford. Got my beans from them in 7 days using a credit card. *


----------



## Skribb (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks guys! any recomendations?


----------



## jrobertson (Jun 26, 2007)

nirvana is five star with me.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

hahahahhahah.  thats funny.  I am 100 on nirvana and 0 on freebies as well.  they must be given away old azz seeds for freebies.  they seem to pop but never germ all the way out??????


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2007)

My seeds germed just fine, even the skunk/durban poison freebies.    Perhaps it's cuz I am a lot better lookin.  :spit:


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

ive heard you can help those seeds that pop.. by first scratching the surface or something????  i was looking forward to trying those durban poison. becuase someoen said they were 15yrs old or something...


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

i went to their shop in amsterdam i think, was a long time ago and bought some sweettooth#3 beans when they first came out and had 100% germ rate and killer i do meen killer nuggz from that strain.


----------



## Draston (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm going to order from these guys next time because they seem to have the cheapest price on nirvana seeds on the net .


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> I'm going to order from these guys next time because they seem to have the cheapest price on nirvana seeds on the net .


 
You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> ive heard you can help those seeds that pop.. by first scratching the surface or something???? i was looking forward to trying those durban poison. becuase someoen said they were 15yrs old or something...


 
I had trouble with the "freebies" but never complained about the nirvana line. Can't complain about free seeds either.  even if they don't germ. With the ones I purchased I had a 100% germ with a 80-90% fem rate. using flos for veg and HPS for flower. The blue mystics phenos were all over the place tho, but there NL was great. very consistant.


----------

